# Have a rare George Benjamin Recording added to your Music Collection



## classicalmusicfan (May 6, 2009)

George Benjamin's Piano Figures, exclusively released for his 50th Birthday.

Recorded at Nimbus Records on January 30th 2010, just a day before his birthday. There are only One Hundred existing copies of this work. They were hand signed by the composer himself and were produced for sale at the Queen Elizabeth Hall, London during a special concert held on February 7th 2010 in celebration of his birthday.

Now, you may have this rare gem added to your music collection as it is exclusively available for download at ClassicsOnline.



-ClassicsOnline
​


----------

